# Blown head gasket (KA)



## dj42000_2000 (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, as the project started this Sunday, I tore down my motor (KA24DE), completely taking the head off tonight. I have alot of good news for me, the cylinder walls are in great condition(indicating rings ok too), the timing chain is still in great condition, and my distributor is also groovy. some of my fears put to rest. I am also happy that I did not tear the block apart in vain, as the old gasket is fuxored. I am having the valve seals replaced and the head port matched and the valves polished. My question is, to all of the pro KA builders out there, are there any tricks to ease reinstallation and assembly other than gasket sealant #2 and assembly lube? Also, how hard is it to drop in a clutch and rear main oil seal after reassembly of the engine? I will be replacing the motor mounts too, but the motor mounts, clutch, and rear main are going to be done with the assistance of a vehicle lift and a transmission lift. 

any pointers would be appreciated.

also, how much should/could I advance the spark timing to get a few more ponies or better response? I am running stock internals, Unorthodox underdrive pulley, intake and exhaust? I also always use premium (92-93 octane).

'preciate it.
truman
peace


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

the most ideal thing would be too leave the motor out to do all of that stuff. But if that is not possible the top bolts on the thrans are the hardest ones to get to. I haven't done a rear main yet, but after you get the trans off the clutch is friggin cake. Just make sure you have the proper alignment tool. Are you getting the head milled as well? I highly recomend getting all that done to ensure that everything will be true and seal tightly. It may raise compression a smidge too. As for timing I wouldn't go more than 2 or 3 degrees. You may start to ping a bit after that. Keep your ears open.


----------



## dj42000_2000 (Oct 19, 2004)

i don't know of where around here I could get the head milled for decently cheap, and the project will be coming together at/by/before the end of the week. any suggestions as to keeping the head sealed extra tight without milling?
I was gonna borrow a motor hoist, but couldn't get it from my techs race shop to my home garage in time, so the motor is going back together in place, and I'll drive it to work to lift it and replace the clutch and rear main. shouldn't be too hard with all the air tools and flex head sockets we have around.
I appreciate the input.

truman
peace


----------

